# Julien Guiraud knives - My work



## Guirotin (Dec 20, 2022)

Dear all, 
I am Julien Guiraud, bladesmith located in Switzerland. 
I started knifemaking mid 2019, and since, i've done more and more knives, always in kitchen/table field. 
I'm craving to learn more and more, in order to make better and better tools first(i call my knives tools, as the'yre intended to be used), and rhen work on aesthetics. 

When working high carbon steel, i forge my own pattern welded damascus steel, and when working stainless, i use wether 14c28n or damascus suminagashi vg10 (67layers). (this may evolve in the future). 

All my knives are engraved with a serial number, so i'll refer to my knives in this thread with this numbering. 
I'm not familiar with japanese names, so if ever i'm mistaken (which should occur very fast !) , please correct me !
You will see that my japanese style knives are almost never according to what a gyuto (for example) should be: my goal is not to copy the japanese knives, but more to be an inspiration in order to create cuatom blades for my customers. This is why you will never see : k-tip gyuto, but instead: k-tip gyuto style. Hope it wont offend anyone there  

I'm also making quite a lot of western style blades, i dont want to stick to japanese style. I like all kitchen knives  

Enough talking for the moment, time to show you my work. 

Oh, and please: I'm open to constructive criticism and dialogue, so feel free to comment or ask questions ! 

Cheers ! 
Julien Guiraud, aka Guirotin


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 20, 2022)

I start this thread with a chef knife SN55:

Triple san-mai damascus blade:
I made a San-mai with 2x80 layers of 1075/15n20, and w2 core. I drew out this billet, and made a new san mai with that, using again a w2 core. 
So we have in the end 3x w2 cores, and 4x80 layers of damascus. 

The handle is made of blue g10 and olive wood (France). 

Symmetrical knife, with flat grinding
The blade length is 24cm.


----------



## Guirotin (Dec 20, 2022)

Next one is a knife that everybody has at home, but curiously, very few knifemakers are willing to make. Which is a mystery for me, as it is super rewarding once it's finished and performs well:

The bread knife SN77:

Made of 2.5mm thich suminagashi vg10-67 layers.
Blade length: 26cm
Handle made of Olive wood, black g10 spacers and a copper sheet in-between.

I worked really a lot on the serrations and mede a lot of trials, some successful, a lot of failures, but in the end we have there two different radius, for optimized versatility on breads. It has been tested by a local bakery chef, and he was astonished by the cutting ability... Which is the reaction i was looking for from him, ahah !
However, the serrations are not yet perfect, and i still need to improve in here, especially on the consistency of the radius all along the blade...

(sorry for the non-professional looking images, it's been sold before i could take any better pictures)


----------

